# Your TV does not support this program's content support.



## EdL (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm in need of help. I recently connected a 2nd TV via hdmi to my DirecTV - A2000 setup, and receive the following message when Tuned to HBO or any premium channel and the 2nd set is not on. Has any one encountered and overcome this error message. I can also unplug the 2nd set and the error goes away. 

Your TV does not support this program's content protection. Replacing the TV's HDMI cable with component cables will allow you to view the program. (ext. 900)

A2000 displays decoder off
HDMI Control = off
Control Select = Out 1 (TV 1)
ARC = off
Audio Output = all set to on
Standby Through = on

Thanks,

EdL


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

This is a known issue. Do a quick search.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It's not really an issue. It's more of an expected result.

Yup. It's HDCP in action. If you try to watch the show on the component connected TV while the HDMI cable is plugged in to the other TV you will get this error. This is due to the HDMI handshake on the HDMI connected TV not completing due to the TV being off. In your case, when watching TV #1 via the receiver, TV #2 is not making the HDMI handshake. There are receivers out there though that will simulate the HDMI handshake so that the TV does not need to stay on.

The solution when you watch content that is flagged for HDCP is to unplug the HDMI cable from the back of the DVR or to keep the HDMI connected TV turned on.

- Merg


----------



## EdL (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks, I will have to program my Harmony remote accordingly. Turning off the HDMI input or unplugging the cable seems simple, but history tells me that either option may be confusing for other members of the household.


----------

